# Hobie Sport Fish and me - our first trip.



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Awesome stuff.. looking forward to more of your posts

Ivan


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

caught2 said:


> Wear the PFD?? (no-one else was, but I decided I could handle looking like a dork - drowned people look even worse than dorks).
> 
> so I trolled for a while. I wonder how long I dragged that little redfin around for.


yeah good call on the PDF, love that saying!

My first time was the same, poor little redfin.

Glad to hear the first yak trip was a success!

Ash


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Congratulations Kim!!!

Sounds like you had a great day either way. I'm sure there'll be plenty more of the good days to come. Launching pre-sunrise & being on the water as the sun comes up is one of the best times to be on the water 8)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

C2 glad the maiden trip was enjoyable.

In your post you mention its a male yak; are you giving him a name or is he just a lump of moulded plastic pedally


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdP2R4MAAEjfgAASUSX+8oAgFAq///+gMAENoCImQNAAANMgAABqnoUbQAJkYIxoJgAElEYRpHpT2k0TRppiYQB6QYhBRyuoUAILopiJ126K6kODaIUyAbUBMysToPacaAfA2aPS5HYHo0Iy6FjQ3o46X8OXLAGYQb1xfi0yPxHxsAGArQVhstUKSi8uvqVvZHXWBulUn2AZM1gQBC7ihxwr6V841ulljJFSJyR2gjScUMLNR1sDuwG3nP9+wvCVoNRu3BUE7NoYhsDhb2pqZ47m02bWoncDna0a1CDCKMf6MaeFAmKpGjQejkVBHO4LQhhSqdw5F9aNqOBSDK0PY6ebowRPMGBEi+/DWFEQR8BbJ6O5KAb8sUSRcWg1FSH1/4u5IpwoSGn7I8GA


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Welcome to the world of yak fishing, Caught2, or can we call you Kim? Now what we want is some pics to go with the fine prose. You're going to love that boat, especially as you're already an accomplished fisho...


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great to see you're loving your new yak Kim, I hope to see you on the lake one day soon. Good luck with the natives, they are driving some of us crazy!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVC43dkAADlfgAAScOeQAoBhFAo/7/+gMAEGtqIp4mhMITIYjCAyehCGplME0nk1NAAAB6ganpNBGgjT1GgyNAGQGYOjzBCTTLUcFJjkr9rYjq98/XFrpIO9ckmhEvBoAiNKigsnDSL+bKGcnRne7ayDQU9ptI1A/LN1rGEAcpUQ0fVpEYYkd8X5PZNvmcnBQTwKMQZn1kFYKejzC/mgGwMMivtgHF05zXrJKgxAL5HBZmi1oo21LwjncFQTRpOiZyWr78xtBHeGBSSUBamM3tScbnPlgJk90wSnAsQTLZRQkhxFQWyUB1RBLO11Y460ZC1BflotxJbTIMRLIWEXI3WT2Cq5Al0DEkSFzbKbhqq+RRYoMDcaCCIte3YlC/hBg1XOFi01osSg/i7kinChIKFxu7I=


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Well well well,

You certainly dont muck around do you, I guess you got that red Hobie Sport up the top of the pile ( Very nice looking yak, nice and compact eh? ), seems you have already mastered the art of pedaling a Hobie so I expect photos from now on especially of my little friends... As for natives you may have to get in line as apart from myself, Funda and Victor there is a looooonnnnggggg cue to get one on board ( Allan seems to have most of the top tips but really its right place, right time and right presentation ).

You clocked a few km's on your trip and im sure you did it easily, its amazing how one can just pedal around quite simply fishing and steering while covering ground, just take care and always wear your PFD ( You wont look like a freak, trust me I take the cake ) because lately the NW changes to E in under a minute and winds can exceed 35+ knots in under a minute and depending were you are on LBG you could find yourself in trouble.

Congratulations again, will we see you at Funda's Outback christening?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Kim , very well written report on the shakedown cruise plus a few fish , you obviously have the fishing smarts and have already become friends with the hobie, so i guess we should have a poll to find a name for him, your enthusiasm is very infectious, so i am sure you will have plenty of fishing mates on lake barley tolerable, look forward to your trip reports PLUS photos, before i got a waterproof camera , i carried my digital in a small tupperware box, its pretty successful , and if you go for the BIG SPLASH, the cameras ok, keep reading the posts on here , you will learn heaps, in the meantime you have inspired me , so tomorrow the road bike goes back on the mag turbo trainer and we see if the old legs will still spin , have to get fit for the bass :lol:


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

bazzoo said:


> so tomorrow the road bike goes back on the mag turbo trainer and we see if the old legs will still spin , have to get fit for the bass :lol:


Hey barry, want me to mail you some training DVD's for the trainer? I have never done so much hard work in 40 minutes before!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

caught2 said:


> ...but who needs to see pics of little reddies? They're cute, but not THAT cute!


They are so THAT cute, such blasphemy! ( Did you wear your Lifejacket? )

Beware the man child in the orange toilet seat PFD...


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Good on ya, Caught2. Great story, love ya sense of humour. Glad to hear you are enjoying the yaking.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

caught2 said:


> oooh,ooooh,oooh,oooh - shaking in my boots!!! Sorry Sorry grovell, they really are THAT cute, soooo cute, in fact that I really want you to post each and EVERY one of the 46,0000 photos of beautifully cute tiny reddies you must have by now. Pleeeease, Pleeeease... and plase, not the orange toilet seat PFD!! Anything but that....cruel, mean torturous thing.
> 
> My PFD on the other hand is a rather lovely shade of banana yellow, with attractive black webbing, cut away arms and a chunky but rather fetching side zipper. Its elegance and allure is enhanced by the large rear hydration compartment which, when utilised helps the wearer assume the silhouette of the noble and revered Hunchback of Notredam. A fetching item indeed. And yes, worn on both trips.


HAHAHA your a card you are....Great come back :lol:

Cheers, Allan


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

aleg75 said:


> Hey barry, want me to mail you some training DVD's for the trainer? I have never done so much hard work in 40 minutes before!


 hey Ash are you a bikie as well , i was a road racer and triathlete for the last 20 years before the back tumour got me , now am just a fat old dude with a big gut and a bad back , mate i think i will just start by spinning my legs on the mag turbo and hoping the back will co operate , i might add , i hated the trainer when i was racing bikes, however , at the moment i am in a little trouble with the back, cant even paddle and fish ,so i may chase you up for the dvds at a later date[ dont loose em], i will send back your book in the next few weeks , thanks mate , are you still paddling round in your kayak on the roof of your car :lol:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Heheh your a funny wee lass,

Now for a serious question, the hobie has a high back seat which I have been worried about wearing a PFD 2 or 3 style lifejacket ( Like the one you have ), does it allow you to sit with your back firmly in the seat or do you find yourself slightly bent forward like the hunchback without the hydration device?.

Oh and yes, good comeback ( Shuttup Allan, stupid Cod Whisperer! )

Looks like it will be Scrivener Dam tommorow if your keen...


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

bazzoo said:


> aleg75 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey barry, want me to mail you some training DVD's for the trainer? I have never done so much hard work in 40 minutes before!
> ...


Yeah, Road and MTB, road for fitness, MTB for fun! and loving it...Decided not to race this summer so training has been poor...but after hearing many good reports about these DVD's I tried em out, very effective and not what I was suspecting...never liked trainers either.

BTW, decided not to race this summer for more fishing.

Anyway, PM me when your ready for the DVD's

Ash


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice report Kim,

I too have my eye on a Hobie, that may, find a home in my garage in about 12 months time.

sshhh dont tell anyone it's a secret :wink:

 fishing Russ


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcv4bFcAAClfgAASUAeAApASEAo/7/+QMADmrYap6aDISekbU09TTIYgGqabIj1GjRoAAAEqninpTyYkDINMgNAgAtCRoG9ra7eM9yhbAaxcofobB6kptBTiE9Q9yyQ1CkZA7JyeMoU1VW4gPq6xjPyzYLxVuBbFHQh33m9ULkMhCapFRs1wGK9TJCQxPEzgnuWpvINtgk6E0iuFGSQXZmfEzEdKXqhCv13YX9Q5Ic2TFX42wZxrkLUg62ljqzkhikaRsiv7YxfjQ4ScTvrUvpv0W445Q91pUJkcimGcFEYR6TAMEDWBOZE2wNu+H6z4yusn8XckU4UJDL+GxXA=


----------

